# Leading Irish Roaster launches in the UK



## caffeextreme (Nov 7, 2010)

Caffe Extreme is one of the leading brands when it comes to Coffee Roasting. With a reputation for the finest, rich-roasted, Arabica coffee, it has been a highly successful business with clients across Ireland.

Caffe Extreme has just launched a UK wing of its operation, specialising in the supply of whole and ground coffee to a range of operators including Cafes, Bars, Restaurants, Hotels and more.

*
The Ultimate Blend*

The business understands the needs of its customers and its wealth of experience has resulted in the business developing an acute sense for infusing the right blends that have their clients customers talking about their coffee 24/7 - Yes, its that good !

*
Free Sample ?*

To appreciate the quality of the coffee and learn how Caffe Extreme can make a similar impact on your business, why not order a free sample today via their website at http://www.caffeextreme.co.uk


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

1) Have you looked at the Forum Advertising Guidelines

2) Did you really need to post it 3 times in 3 different forums?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Multiple posts deleted

Thankyou to the members who pointed this out via PM and text


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Obvoiusly aimed at the commercial market, I'm not prepared to take a punt & buy this

"CaffeExtreme BOX (6 x 1Kg beans) @ £36.36 plus £15 delivery (ex VAT) " nearly £60 all in!!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Think this is more spam


----------

